# Restoration Project Complete



## 47jchiggins (Sep 23, 2018)

I know this isn’t exactly a bicycle but thought it was something worth posting.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2018)

47jchiggins said:


> I know this isn’t exactly a bicycle but thought it was something worth posting.
> 
> View attachment 873235
> 
> ...



WOW WOW ,IS THAT SOME NICE .LOVE THE COLOUR TO!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 23, 2018)

Killer!


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2018)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 24, 2018)

You're going to enjoy that!!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 26, 2018)

I like it! very classic.


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful job! Could you elaborate on the pinstripe and Paint work..cuz it’s awsome!,,


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 29, 2018)

MotoMagz said:


> Beautiful job! Could you elaborate on the pinstripe and Paint work..cuz it’s awsome!,,



Thanks Keith ! 
I started with a waterborne primer filler which I wet sanded with 320 then shot red as my base color. I  wet sanded the base with 400 and shot it with olive drab (satin). For the “Indian “ script  on the tanks, I had a stencil made and sprayed the letters and then had them hand outlined in black. I hand stripped the black on the panels and then had those hand outlined in gold. 
Why olive drab?  Olive Drab was an option in 1917  and they produced approximately 20,500  total units of which 20,000 +/- were sent to Europe as we entered WW1.  A hundred years ago, the painting process was very time consuming as spraying had not been developed. The early 17 production line was already finished in red when they were called into service so Indian simply painted over the red with olive drab ( why I started with the red base). Hope this helps.
Todd


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2018)

Yummy!


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Great idea with the base coat. Did you clear with satin or is that the satin drape with no top coat. When satin is done right it’s awsome.. you nailed it.


----------



## sallen (Oct 5, 2018)

Todd---beautiful bike!  I wish my old '30 Harley could turn out that nice.  Enjoy.. Steve


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments, it was a fun project and a joy to ride. Attached is an ad campaign launched late in WW1 featuring the 1919 Indian Motocycle lineup.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2018)

Love it!!!!
Liked the red color too.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 1, 2018)

Very nice work.  Do you want to sell the cream button tread tires?   PM me if you do.  Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 2, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Very nice work.  Do you want to sell the cream button tread tires?   PM me if you do.  Thanks, JimRoy



Sorry Jim, I traded them for some parts I was looking for, if I find another set, I will let you know.
Todd


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 2, 2018)

Exquisite!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 2, 2018)

47jchiggins said:


> Sorry Jim, I traded them for some parts I was looking for, if I find another set, I will let you know.
> Todd



Thanks Todd. It will be a while before I need them.  I'm in the process of designing and building a new motorbike engine.  It's a huge undertaking.  Jim


----------

